# Will Advocate work with a flea shampoo?



## Darkwolf23 (Mar 6, 2014)

Unfortunately my puppy has fleas - we are treating her with the monthly advocate but that doesn't seem to be enough so I was wondering about giving her a bath with a flea shampoo.
Would this affect the way the advocate works or would they be ok to use together? 
And we're due to put on more advocate tomorrow - should we do the advocate or shampoo first?


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

I think I looked this up a while ago, but here is the website that tells you the efficacy of it after different exposures to water and shampoo.

Bayer Animal Health: Water Exposure

It basically says that even after waiting only 4 hrs after application and shampooing that it has 100% effectiveness in preventing heartworm.

I personally would shampoo first then when the dog is fully dry apply the Advocate.

Also make sure that when you're washing the shampoo off you work from head to tail as the fleas will usually migrate to the head.

Hope this helps


----------



## katysu (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm very new to having a dog (have had cats all my life) but I have taken on a middle aged dog recently - so I am learning all the time.

My dog is on advocate - its very strong - if that is the right word, I wouldn't add in a flea shampoo, would you not be applying more insectacide to the puppy?

Advocate works - if the puppy still has fleas I would guess its cos fleas & eggs are in the bedding - hence being re-infected.
You need to treat the bedding (edit:& carpets if you have got them) - which product? - well I hope others more knowlegeable than me come back to you (the only one I know from my cat days is aclaim plus and that might not be the best to use).


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Yes I agree you should use flea shampoo and Advocate on any dog and I would check with your who gave the advocate. Also if your bathing the dog after applying advocate your washing it off! I used to bath my boys every week but was told I was washing it off you can by a good house flea spray that will keep your home flea free for months. But definitely contact your vet as Advocate is very very strong stuff that's why it's prescription only and get a flea comb and comb through from neck to tail and have a bit of tissue ready to get the fleas. I also dab a little TTree oil under each ear n the fur with cotton wool, fleas and ticks hate it!


----------



## Darkwolf23 (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks for all the advice - we gave her a bath and then when she was dry we put the advocate on. And we're in the process of washing all he beading again and gone all around the house cleaning the carpets so hopefully that'll be the last of them!


----------

